# Papillon Coat Question



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Sorry for the double, I posted this in the papillon thread but was afraid it would get lost because it 'automerged' and didn't even bump it up or show it as a new post. Usually I don't mind the automerge thing, but this time I do.


Sorry for the quality of the picture. I couldn't convince Batty to stand still. LOL The question I have is this, okay, she's loosing all her baby fuzz, which I totally expected. It's about 1/2 gone. However, she has some hair, most of it on the back of her neck like a mane, that is a different texture than the puppy fuzz, it's real silky, and about 3 inches long. She didn't have it in the beginning but it has been growing for the past couple weeks. Is that going to fall out too? She has a shorter version of that in lighter amounts on her body, and behind her hears as well, although it's only about an 1/2 to 1 inch long in those areas.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't really have a clue, because I got Basil when he was already a year and a half old, but as far as I know, when Paps get the puppy uglies, they get pretty naked. It might fall out, but if it does, don't worry, it'll grow back, lol! 

BTW, how old is she? I don't know when puppy uglies start, but maybe she's already growing in a bit of her adult coat?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

That should be the first part of her adult coat coming in. Mine started getting their adult coats on their back and tails first.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

She's 13 1/2 weeks and hasn't completely lost all the 'fuzz' (most of it though). She hasn't gone completely bald. I was just wondering if any puppy's sort of crossed some of the coats (if that makes sense). I've seen some pics of puppies (still plenty 'ugly' if you will although I think they're all cute as heck) but with longer fringe and coat, not the bare naked almost fox terrier look. In a way I'd be sad, I think that bare naked 'fox terrier' look with the SUPER HUGE ears because the hair isn't blending them look is so cute. I just thought that long, silky hair was so different from the puppy fuzz, and didn't know if that would fall out now too.



Laurelin said:


> That should be the first part of her adult coat coming in. Mine started getting their adult coats on their back and tails first.


Thanks Laurelin, we were typing at the same time. So, it sort of does a 'cross over' type thing?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah. All of mine will start getting adult coat on the back and tail first. It's very gradual and you don't really notice when all the puppy fuzz is gone, just suddenly one day their hair is silky.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Nia had some longish more course hairs after her puppy coat but that fell out too around 7 months old. Then a new layer came in thats quite thick and long. I remember the 1st longish hairs were pretty thin and spread over the puppy coat. The 2nd long layer was Nia's adult coat. Not sure if that's supposed to be the case though.


----------



## Jetta (Jul 23, 2010)

That does look like the start of the adult coat. Bunny was 15 weeks old when we got her and by then she had some adult coat coming behind her ears and around the sides of her neck and tip of her back the rest of her was still pretty bare. She had a very attempt at a tail plume about 4 months later but though she was silky her coat was still not very long it's only at about 1 year that she really had a lovely longer (though still not very thick) coat and long full tail but her ear fringes are still growing. She's a red and sable so changed colour a lot too.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Thanks guys. I guess they're all just a little different. What you described Jetta sounds the same. However, right now, boy does she look ragged and unkempt, lol. It's sort of 'messy' looking if that makes sense. Michiyo-Fir in a way that kind of sucks, because it sort of eliminates the super smooth coat that while looking lanky and all is cute as heck and still isn't the 'real thing' coat wise. If she's going to loose it all, I wish she'd do it now with the fuzz, so she can at least look well-groomed 'ugly/cute'. I love her to pieces, but I can't help telling her constantly that she looks like she just rolled out of bed. 

Oh, side question regarding coat, but not the same: I have never had as much trouble with this with any other dog, and although the majority of my past dogs have been very short coat, I have had a Lhasa (first dog ever), and one Lhasa a few years after, so two at one time. I can't seem to get her to get used to the pin brush. I show it to her. I go slow, only attempt a small little 'brush' at a time, don't push it on her, or press down on it, but she still acts like it's going to eat her up. Maybe I'm just expecting too much, too soon, I just don't remember it being that much of an ordeal in the past. It would freak them out a little at first and then they'd calm down and it wouldn't bother them any more. I am proud of the little stinker though, she did let me clip her nails the other day without too much fuss. One nail she did yelp like I stabbed her in the heart, and I hadn't hit anything... but she settled back down. Weird kid this one. Things that would/should normally freak her out, don't... things that shouldn't send her into a fit.


----------



## Jetta (Jul 23, 2010)

How big is the brush? Is it the smallest one you can buy? That would limit how daunting it seemed to her. A fine comb could be an alternaive or you can get a the brushes that have the same amount of pins but with very tiny rubber ends on them for sensitive skin that might feel more comfortable for her. Or maybe she's just being daft and needs to get over it lol. Have it on your lap when you cuddle her but without using it and keep it somewhere like a coffee table so it's always around and she can get used to it as a familiar object instead of this wired looking prickly thing you bring out to put all over her for no good reason lol.

Is it just my Pap that goes permed if she gets wet and isn't blow dried all slick and smooth again?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

No, mine get very curly haired too, especially Summer. She has cowlicks all over her body and her hair sticks up all over lol.


----------



## Jetta (Jul 23, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> No, mine get very curly haired too, especially Summer. She has cowlicks all over her body and her hair sticks up all over lol.


Mia is very pretty btw, I'm usually on the net via my iPhone but when I'm next on the PC I'll post a picture of Bunny and Loki and sort out a banner and a profile picture too. It is on my 'to do' list as it were


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Lost my last response... ugh. I hate when that happens. I think it's the size, now that you mention it. It has the rubbery tips for added comfort, and she's not afraid of it in general because I put in on my computer stand to have it nearby to use on her. She frequently puts her front feet on the stand to grab things on the side of the table (even though she's not supposed to) and goes right by it without a glance. I never really considered the size though. It's not a small one. 

[email protected] kinky wild-haired paps though. That's something you don't hear about. So everytime I bathe her, or she gets wet in the river etc, she's going to have to be blow-dried? Guess I have to drag out my blow drier. It seems like I've seen so many videos of papillons just getting dry zooming around though. How does that work, or are those videos just a precursor to drying with a drier?


----------



## Jetta (Jul 23, 2010)

Loki has a full sheltie coat, very thick double coat but water just seems to fall off him. If he has a bath I blow dry him but he dries by himself mostly when he just gets wet. Bunny however for some reason when she gets wet she stays wet and even takes longer to blow dry after a bath than Loki does even though he's got 20 times more fur than her. Her ears in particular are always last to dry.

She always looks pretty but she looks absolutely stunning after a good bath and blow dry. I read somewhere than the reds have finer coats and fringes not sure if maybe that has something to with it or not.

As for the brush we have one tiny one and one larger one that we had to get when Loki grew up but though Bunny doesn't mind being brushed at all she hates it if I even try to groom her with Loki's brush she won't take her eyes off it I'm sure she thinks it's a monster or something lol.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you! I think she's very pretty too but I'm biased.  I would love to see pics of your paps. 

I just let mine air dry most the time. I don't see the need to blow them straight but you can if you want to. Ignoring the blue tail, you can see what I'm talking about here:


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Ooooooooooooooohhhh, okay, that's fine. I was getting an image of a REALLLY bad hair day. Long hair all kinked up, sticking up in the air, paw in the light socket type thing.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Hmm... I use a greyhound comb on Cadence. It does the job pretty well. And I blowdry him as well, after he gets baths. It doesn't take long because I have a VERY powerful hairdryer, lol! It helps with the "curls", if you get what I mean. But then he looks puffy like a Pom for a day or so before his fur goes back to normal, lol.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

lucidity said:


> Hmm... I use a greyhound comb on Cadence. It does the job pretty well. And I blowdry him as well, after he gets baths. It doesn't take long because I have a VERY powerful hairdryer, lol! It helps with the "curls", if you get what I mean. But then he looks puffy like a Pom for a day or so before his fur goes back to normal, lol.



I got such a "Acme Products" visual from that description (picture something the coyote would do in a road runner cartoon -- or is that too before anyone's time here?) A blow dryer turned on a wet dog and WHOOSH, the dog is dry but his face is stuck in a G-force frozen position and hair is blow straight back on end. For a day until it flattens out. rotflmao.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Papilove said:


> I got such a "Acme Products" visual from that description (picture something the coyote would do in a road runner cartoon -- or is that too before anyone's time here?) A blow dryer turned on a wet dog and WHOOSH, the dog is dry but his face is stuck in a G-force frozen position and hair is blow straight back on end. For a day until it flattens out. rotflmao.



Now THIS image made me lol! Hahaha. 

And Wylie Coyote and Road Runner were one of my favorite Saturday morning cartoons to watch as I ate my Fruit Loops. 

Sorry to steal the thread. Back to Papillon hair talk!


----------



## Jetta (Jul 23, 2010)

lucidity said:


> Hmm... I use a greyhound comb on Cadence. It does the job pretty well. And I blowdry him as well, after he gets baths. It doesn't take long because I have a VERY powerful hairdryer, lol! It helps with the "curls", if you get what I mean. But then he looks puffy like a Pom for a day or so before his fur goes back to normal, lol.


Do you comb the fur straight periodically while you dry or just blast it till it's dry? lol

I comb Bunny every few minutes of drying especially her ears but she really does look stunning when I'm finished. She'd be ready for a show ring and her papers are littered with champions too but it's sooo not my thing!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Papilove said:


> I got such a "Acme Products" visual from that description (picture something the coyote would do in a road runner cartoon -- or is that too before anyone's time here?) A blow dryer turned on a wet dog and WHOOSH, the dog is dry but his face is stuck in a G-force frozen position and hair is blow straight back on end. For a day until it flattens out. rotflmao.


HAHAHA now THAT'S a dryer I would like to try out!! Although... Paps being as small as they are would probably just fly away hahaha.



Jetta said:


> Do you comb the fur straight periodically while you dry or just blast it till it's dry? lol
> 
> I comb Bunny every few minutes of drying especially her ears but she really does look stunning when I'm finished. She'd be ready for a show ring and her papers are littered with champions too but it's sooo not my thing!


Nope, I don't comb at all until he's completely dry  Then I comb him out and he gets treats for standing still, haha. Cadence has no fringe, though


----------

